# I don't know what to do!



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone! Martini finally arrived last Friday and needless to say he's been such a joy in my life. He is the sweetest little dog and whenever we're out for our potty walks everyone stops by to greet him. :biggrin: This is a picture I took of him after his first bath!










Everything has been going fine except for bedtime at night and when I leave to work in the morning. I have a section in my room gated and covered with puppy pads for late night potty breaks and for times when I'm at work. Everytime I put him there he starts to cry and bark. Last night he woke up 3 times during the night and wouldn't stop crying or barking. Eventually after 20 min he stopped. I don't want him to sleep in bed with me b/c i'm afraid i'll accidently hurt him or that he'll pee on the bed so I want him to get use to sleeping in his little bed. Is there another technique I should try? Am I doing something wrong by giving him his own little section in my room? The sleepless nights are getting to me....help!!!!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> Hi Everyone! Martini finally arrived last Friday and needless to say he's been such a joy in my life. He is the sweetest little dog and whenever we're out for our potty walks everyone stops by to greet him. :biggrin: This is a picture I took of him after his first bath!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't sound like you are doing anything wrong. Does he have a blanket or a bed or a crate in that area to make him feel cozy? Other than that I think he is just going through the adjustment period of accepting his new routine.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well first off-Congratulations!!! Martini is a cutie pie-even wet :wub: Do you have a crate in his "area". I know that dogs are den animals and feel more safe if they are in a crate. I've had Kosmo in a covered crate at night since day one and he never cries at all. It may be overwhelming for Martini to have an open gated off area. Just my two cents :biggrin: Have fun with your new pup! Oh, and as for when you leave, Kosmo whined for a while at first but got used to the daily routine of my leaving and now actually goes into his exercise area by himself when I tell him to go in his "crate". :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Martini is just adorable!!! :wub:

Tango and Tillie went through the same thing.  Martini needs to get use to your schedule. Do you have a puppy Kong toy to fill with treats and give him when you leave for work? Also, you can try leaving the TV or radio on during the day. As far as night, is his little area next to you? I actually had Tango's crate right next to my bed and had my hand dangling in it when he was a puppy. It was the only way to get him to sleep. Just try to stay on a schedule and Martini will get used to it. Tango and Tillie are in the kitchen when I'm at work and I give them their Kong toys when I leave. Well, if I even try to pet them or give them any attention they don't care! They just want their Kong toys!  Good Luck! :grouphug:


----------



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

When he first arrived I put him in his crate when it was bed time but he cried and cried and cried. He's not a big crate lover, so the following night I let him sleep in the little bed i bought him and he loved it, i got a full nights rest but woke up to pee all over the carpet. He didn't go on his pee pee pads! So, I figured the next best thing was to give him a bigger area where he can have room to play and for his bed and would be big enought to cover it with puppy pads! Last night was his first night, at first there was no problem but throughout the night he kept barking. I think I slept a total of 3 hours.

I feel so bad for my roommates b/c we all get up early in the morning and I know they can hear his barks and his cries  

I do leave him his kong and 2 other toys he likes but as soon as he sees me go to bed or leave the barking and crying begin. It just breaks my heart!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-the other part about a crate is that dogs generally won't pee or poop where they sleep. I'd try putting him in the crate and put the crate where he can see you or like Julie said, by the bed and put your hand in there. Also-putting a t-shirt or something that smells like you may help. He's just a puppy getting used to his surroundings-it'll get better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You mentioned that everyone stops to greet you when you are out for your potty walks with Martini. I'm not sure what your living situation is, but did your breeder or vet warn you not to let Martini walk in public areas where other dogs walk until he's had his full set of shots? 

You mentioned having roommates and I wondered if you lived in an apartment where dogs would be walked in common areas. The parvo virus can live on the ground for at least six months. It can also live on surfaces like grooming tables, etc. and be carried in on shoes and car tires. The first shots a puppy gets often kill any immuntiy that remains from nursing his mother and he may be completely unprotected from deadly diseases. That's why you need to wait until he has completed all his shots and then wait another two weeks for full immunity. That's usually around 4&1/2 months depending on when your state requires rabies.

Martini should also be kept out of grooming salons, pet stores, dog parks, and not allowed to play with other dogs until then, too. Do make sure he is in a carrier or in your arms when you take him to the vet. Don't put him down on the floor or let other dogs sniff him while he is there.

Parvo is such a deadly disease. We just had a story on our local news last month about a family who lost their two Pomeranian puppies to Parvo. They'd had three of their four shots and they thought they were protected.

As far as his barking, many of our members have had luck putting the crate on a nightstand or even their bed so that the puppy knew they were close and felt more secure. That might reassure him.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hi there...First I just want to say that I totally agree with Marj about the parvo..it is a horrible thing for these babies. Now with that said...did you try the old method of a wind up ticking clock?? Or a warm water bottle under the blankets where he sleeps??

Most of the time they are missing the warmth and feeling of security that they get from their mother and "hearing" her heartbeat (from the wind up clock) or feeling the "warmth" from her body makes them feel safe.

Worth a shot and a decent nights sleep.

Good luck!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie
*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> When he first arrived I put him in his crate when it was bed time but he cried and cried and cried. He's not a big crate lover, so the following night I let him sleep in the little bed i bought him and he loved it, i got a full nights rest but woke up to pee all over the carpet. He didn't go on his pee pee pads! So, I figured the next best thing was to give him a bigger area where he can have room to play and for his bed and would be big enought to cover it with puppy pads! Last night was his first night, at first there was no problem but throughout the night he kept barking. I think I slept a total of 3 hours.
> 
> I feel so bad for my roommates b/c we all get up early in the morning and I know they can hear his barks and his cries
> 
> I do leave him his kong and 2 other toys he likes but as soon as he sees me go to bed or leave the barking and crying begin. It just breaks my heart![/B]


Both Tango and Tillie had potty accidents like that in the middle of the night. Martini is just trying to get used to his new environment. I would really try putting his crate next to you and/or wearing a t-shirt that evening and then placing it in there with him so he has your scent. Another thing I did with Tango was to play with him A LOT right before bedtime. I did not let him sleep. I wore him out so he would be really tired! Hang in there...it will get better. :grouphug:


----------



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

> You mentioned that everyone stops to greet you when you are out for your potty walks with Martini. I'm not sure what your living situation is, but did your breeder or vet warn you not to let Martini walk in public areas where other dogs walk until he's had his full set of shots?
> 
> You mentioned having roommates and I wondered if you lived in an apartment where dogs would be walked in common areas. The parvo virus can live on the ground for at least six months. It can also live on surfaces like grooming tables, etc. and be carried in on shoes and car tires. The first shots a puppy gets often kill any immuntiy that remains from nursing his mother and he may be completely unprotected from deadly diseases. That's why you need to wait until he has completed all his shots and then wait another two weeks for full immunity. That's usually around 4&1/2 months depending on when your state requires rabies.
> 
> ...


I was never told about this! I've been training Martini to potty train outside, he hasn't had contact with other dogs and other than going outside to potty he's been inside. Thank you so much for telling me about this!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Try what I did and put an article of your clothing in the pen with him. Also, I don't know that I'd cover the whole floor of the pen with potty pads--you don't want to give him the impression that his entire area is for pottying. I'd put ONE pad in the corner of the pen as far away from his sleeping area as possible--they don't like to pee/poop right next to their bed. On top of the carpet in the pen I would put down something hard like a piece of linoleum (get at Home Depot) or you can buy interlocking foam squares at any sports equipment store. Lay that on top of the carpet and then put his pen, bed and pad, etc. on top of it. That way you can protect your carpet and, if he misses the pad, he will soon learn that it's no fun to step in his own pee or poo. Puppies are often confused by carpet--they feel something soft and don't know how to distinguish that between a carpet and a place to "go." When Ollie was potty training I put away our throw rugs for a while (he was already pad trained) so he wouldn't get confused. What type of arrangement did your breeder have for him to go potty? If you can set up yourself the same way, that might help. Best of luck.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

All great advice here, I got one of the bags filled with rice and covered in Denim so he couldn't chew it and heated it in the microwave until it it was warm and put it under one of my shirts, in Fig's crate. He also would not get in his lil' bed until I sat in it for a while and got my scent on it. After that his bed is his buddy. Good luck! It will get better.
Big huggs! I know you are sleep deprived!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

When Josie was a puppy, if she would start carrying on during the night, I would pick up her crate (with her inside) and carry it downstairs without talking to her at all. She caught on really fast that if she's not quiet, she doesn't get to sleep by mommy. I only had to "banish" her twice I think and she started sleeping through the night with no problems. For several months, I got up during the night to take her outside, to make sure she had plenty of potty opportunities. She only ever peed in her crate once.

Good luck with Martini, he's a cutie!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds to me like you're doing everything right and it's just a matter of him getting used to your routine. I'm sure he would love for you to scope him up and put him in bed next to you, but since that's not an option, he probably take a little while to learn what he's suppose to do and go to sleep without crying and barking. Awwwww good luck.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

He is still very young and his little body is going to have to adjust to your schedule. I would suggest getting an x-pen and set it up by your bed, and like earlier suggested, put a piece of tile under it to protect the carpet...I would put his crate (with something nice and snuggly to curl up on) inside the x-pen and put down one pp pad inside the x-pen...that way he can go potty if necessary and still have a dry clean place to sleep. If the crate is close enough to your bed for you to put your hand into his crate if he starts to whine/bark he will probably feel more secure and soon get quite. When Kissi was a baby she had a tiny crate and I put it in bed with me right next to my pillow so she could hear me breath...when I got up at nite to go to the bathroom I took her with me, put her on a pp-pad in the bathroom and told her to go potty...she is now 4 years old and still goes to potty whenever I do.
Good luck.
Linda


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I had problems with my puppy crying and screaming all night long. I had her in a crate in the kitchen with me upstairs. One night when she started screaming I decided I couldn't do it anymore. I put her in the travel carrier and put the entire carrier in the bed with me. That did the trick. She would wake me up to go potty, I take her outside and don't use pads, and would go right back to sleep. The past week she has been sleeping through the night. I'm going to eventually move the carrier to the desk across the room and see how she does. By her being in the carrier, she doesn't pee or poop inside.


----------

